# Have you seen this DTG printer? Looks like an Epson 1400 with a flatbed!



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

The MS-Zero. I'm very new at the DTG thing, just started looking at them - but this is new to me. Are they using a 1400 with DTG ink and modifying the paper tray mechanism?

NEW DTG printer MS ZERO garment ink jet printer - eBay (item 350290368052 end time Dec-14-09 15:14:30 PST)


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Aaron, it doesn't list the manufacturer's name. Wait to see it in action before you make any decisions. Look at dtg printers closer to home e.g. NJ or PA bacause shipping, support and training are very important when making expensive investments in these printers.


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

By the controls on the printer it looks like a Epson 1400 if it is it will not be a good choice to print on dark colored shirts. It is only a 6 color printer. Other models like the R1900 are 8 color, this gives you extra channels for white ink which you need for for printing on dark colored shirts.
I going to be building a model based on the R1900 after I finish up some 2200 I have left. I like the fact that the R1900 has a teflon print head. DTG ink is prone to clogs. This helps reduce clogs.

Philip



Pwear said:


> The MS-Zero. I'm very new at the DTG thing, just started looking at them - but this is new to me. Are they using a 1400 with DTG ink and modifying the paper tray mechanism?
> 
> NEW DTG printer MS ZERO garment ink jet printer - eBay (item 350290368052 end time Dec-14-09 15:14:30 PST)


----------



## Inked2012 (Aug 31, 2009)

Check out this site for more info about the MS one and the MS zero. MS is Italian made and has been around for awhile. MS Printing Solutions


----------



## QV (Jun 18, 2009)

The picture looks more like an old MS-One circa 2007 - there is one refurbished on e-bay for about 7K. MS has a US head office in New Bedford, MA as well as another distributor in North Carolina. We've been to the New Bedford office and the company is solid. The conveyor system on the printer is actually quite flexible and the software, enables you to define multiple prints on the same platen. Depending how you have your platens set up this can give you up to 4-5 prints in one pass but you have to be creative with the platens + MS doesn't market this printer for that type of application since they have a large format MS-Two which prints 9 shirts at a time. 
Cheers! 
-b
PS
Hey Wade, we're hoping to get your test ink bottle today and since we print on an MS-One so we'll be able to test how it behaves with this printer.


----------



## QV (Jun 18, 2009)

Ha, spoke too soon, checked the e-bay link from the original post. I've seen different photos for the MS-Zero in the past (different color/no conveyor, looked like a gray cube). In any case, the conveyor is the hidden advantage of the MS-Printers. If this one comes with the same software as the MS-One you'll have the same advantage for multiple prints, just a lower resolution/print area then the MS-One.
-b


----------



## Bgordon (Oct 27, 2009)

How much do you know about the use of Epson printheads in garment printers. I would be interested in a discussion on this subject as it seems you may be doing something that would be of interest with respect to rebuilding Epson printers for garment printing. You can email me on forum or directly as well as a call.

Barry Gordon
[email protected]
office 845 360-2302
cell 201 396-6487


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Aaron, given your location, your best bet is to contact Harry at Equipment Zone. You can see the printers in person and they will work with you to get the right printer for your business.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Aaron,

SWF East has an office in Shrewsbury NJ where you can see the printer and also where your traning will take place.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks guys - I'll keep in touch about a purchase in the next month or so I hope.

Aaron


----------

